# Neue GPU oder CPU ?



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

habe eine GTX 750  und einen i3-3220 auf einem Asus Maximus V Gene. 
Was soll ich aufrüsten ich habe ein 430 W Netzteil und höchstens 300 Euro habe an einem i5-3570(K) gedacht oder als Graka eine GTX 770  oder eine AMD R7 280X und vllt für die CPU einen neuen Kühler aber der Kühler und die Graka müssten in das Gehäuse Thermaltake V3 Black Edition passen.

MFG


----------



## painleZ (15. Oktober 2014)

> Neue GPU oder CPU ?



Ist Easy 
*CPU*


----------



## sav (15. Oktober 2014)

Für was brauchst du denn das Upgrade?


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde gern mit mehr FPS Zockn und der Pc soll allgemein schneller sein, ach und die GTX 750 hat nur 1 GB (das ist das größte Problem)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2014)

> 430 W Netzteil


Hersteller und Modell? Willst du übertakten? Ohne OC würde sich zb ein Xeon anbieten wie dieser E3-1230 v2


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe Das Thermaltake Munich Edition. Mit dem Übertakten hängt vom Preis ab, also ich sehe der E3 Würde vom Preis passen dann ohne OC, also den Xeon finde ich schon sehr interresant ist aber nicht besonders schneller als der i5. Trotzdem macht mir der nur 1 GB Speicher meiner Graka sorgen.


----------



## Soulsnap (15. Oktober 2014)

Mehr FPS in Spielen gibts eher mit ner neuen GPU als mit ner anderen CPU...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2014)

Die CPU hat zwar nicht mehr Takt aber dafür eben 4 Threads mehr was bei neueren Games an Bedeutung gewinnt. Klar würde in der Masse eine neue Graka mehr bringen wie natürlich mehr VRAM auch ( zumindest wird nicht so schnell auf den langsamen Hauptspeicher ausgelagert )


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Was bringt den eine neue CPU außer in Spielen, ich denke im Betriebsystem und wo noch ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2014)

Bei den Games dürfte die Ausbeute noch nicht so sonderlich hoch sein da nur wenige Games bisher 4 Kerne und mehr ausreizen.. Ist eben abhängig ob das Game Grafik- und CPU limitiert ist


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Sollte ich mir vllt erst den Xeon holen und dann sparen und dann mir eine gute GPU zu holen, weil ich schätze das zur Zeit der Xeon E3 1230 v2 Zukunftsdenkender ist und ich mir dann nächstes Jahr eine gute GPU hole.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2014)

Dann würde ich es eher umdrehen und mit der Karte beginnen, da hättest du aus dem Stand doch mehr davon


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Aber den Xeon würde in meine Preis vorstellungen grade super reinpassen.
Ach eine andere Frage kann ich einmal 2x4GB DDR3 1333mhz mit RAM mit höheren Mhz betreiben ? also zB 1600MHz
oder wird dann der höhere auf 1600 runtergezogen oder reicht 1333MHz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2014)

Du könntest quasi reinstecken was du willst nur geben deine Riegel den Wert vor mit den Latenzen und 1333 MHz. Die CPU wird man später auch zu einem gescheiten Preis bekommen. Ich würde die Graka zuerst tauschen aber es bleibt letztlich deine Entscheidung wenn du mit der bescheidenen Karte leben kannst


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Hmmh ich weiß nicht grade reicht meine GPU noch aus, allgemein will ich gar nicht mehr soviel Geld für einen ausgeben, aber jetzt sollte das nochmal.
8 GB RAM reichen grade aus. Also Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2014)

Dann viel Spaß bei der Aufrüstung und mit den 8GB kommste noch ne ganze Weile hin


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Danke  ach noch die letzte Frage welche GPU würdest du den nehmen bitte mit Link


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. Oktober 2014)

AntofTheUniverse schrieb:


> ... ich denke im Betriebsystem und wo noch ?


 
Nein, dort wirst du überhaupt keinen Unterschied spüren!
Da sind schnelle Ladezeiten entscheidend und die werden von der Festplatte limitiert, ne SSD bringt da nen extremen Boost.

Ich hab hier nen Rechner seit über nen Jahr mit nen i3-3220, 2x4GB 1600er Ram und ner 256GB SSD.
Macht nicht den geringsten Unterschied zu meinen i7-System im Alltagsumgang.
Gespielt habe ich mit dem auch schon, verschiedene Grafikkarten waren verbaut (GTX280/GTX560Ti/GTX670 und GTX780).
Spiele wie FarCry3, BF3/4, Crysis3 und ARMA, WarZ, WarThunder laufen rund, egal ob Single- oder Multiplayer.

Also, rüste da auf, was dir erstmal wichtiger ist, bei Gaming die Grafikkarte, für Windoof und Alltag den Datenträger.
Später kannst ja immer noch nen Xeon nachrüsten, aber würdest du das als erstes machen, hättest du am wenigsten Effekt und würdest garantiert enttäuscht sein.
Am allermeisten Systemboost bringt natürlich die SSD, die merkst du sofort und jegliche Willkommensbildschirme und Sanduhren sind ade


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Wie Groß sollte den die SSD sein ?
und was für eine GPU ?


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. Oktober 2014)

Je nachdem wieviel Platz du brauchst und Budget ...
Ansonsten bietet die hier gute Leistung und Platz für Windoof und paar Spiele https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx100-256gb-ct256mx100ssd1-a1122681.html

Was willst denn ausgeben für ne GPU? 
Was spielst du so und welche Auflösung besitzt dein Monitor?


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Also so höchstens 250 Euro bis jetzt denke ich mal könnte aber vllt mehr werden.
Ich habe 2 Monitore 1920x1080 und einen 720p
welchen anschluß hat die SSD
und überall steht QuadCoreCPU in System vorraus setzungen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Oktober 2014)

Jepp so um die 256GB wäre die richtige Größe  und die normalen SSDs haben den S ATA 3.0 Anschluss. Bei einer Graka würde ich am ehesten zu dieser Asus Strix GTX 970 greifen


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Ist die nicht zu teuer (GTX 970)


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. Oktober 2014)

AntofTheUniverse schrieb:


> Ist die nicht zu teuer (GTX 970)




Ne 970er wäre aber schon zuviel des Guten. Mit ner GTX670 harmoniert der i3 noch ganz gut, bei ner 780er kommt das CPU-Limit nachher schon ganz gut durch und die 970er is halt noch nen Ticken fixer.
Viel Leistung für unter 200€ findest du bei AMD-Karten.



Edit,
Den Post mit Budget und Auflösung hab ich übersehen ...

250€ für die GPU oder SSD und GPU zusammen?


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Also die GTX 670 ist mir Persönlich nach meinem Wissen zu unenergieeffizient (sagt man das so) Was wäre mit einer GTX 770 oder einer R9 280 obwohl die glaube schon nicht mehr zukunftssicher, darum habe ich eher an eine neue CPU gedacht und jetzt vllt SSD und dann sparen und dann GPU.
Und wie mache ich das das ich Win7 auf der SSD mache aber ohne meine Daten auf der HDD zu verlieren.

Edit. 
Erst mal nur für die GPU, weil eher GPU als SSD
sonst die CPU mit SSD


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. Oktober 2014)

Ja das ist klar, das du dir jetzt keine alte 670er mehr kaufen sollst, obwohl die sehr effizient damals gewesen ist und in der Beziehung genauso gelobt wurde wie die 970er jetzt. Ne R9-280 braucht mehr Saft und ist langsamer.

Hier, beides gleicher Preis, ne leise GTX770 oder viel Leistung inkl. Spielebundle 

https://geizhals.de/?cmp=1041856&cmp=953297#xf_top


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

Oh cool ja jetzt hast du mich überzeugt ich habe immer gedacht die GTX 780 gibt es erst ab 300 Euro, würde diese GPU auch in mein Gehäusen Thermaltake V3 Black Edition passen und auf mein Mainboard Asus Maximus V Gene und schaft dies auch mein Netzteil mit 450 Watt Thermaltake Munich Edition.

Super Hilfe von dir ist Geizhals.de ein Guter Versand ?

Edit.
Hält der Preis der GTX 780/770


----------



## Zocker_Boy (15. Oktober 2014)

Was für Spiele zockst du eigentlich, wie oft und bei welcher Monitor-Auflösung?
Ich finde die Idee, sich evtl. bei ebay eine günstige, gut erhaltene GTX 670 zu holen und das gesparte Geld zusätzlich in eine kleine SSD (120 - 180 GB) zu investieren, eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht.

Die GTX 670 ist auch heute noch eine top Karte, die mindestens 90% aller Anforderungen spielend bewältigt.
Das mit dem Prozessor würde ich lassen. Der Nutzen bzw. die "Zeitersparnis", die du da selber merkst, ist zu gering und deine Plattform bleibt trotzdem veraltet, auch wenn du statt dem i3 einen entsprechenden i7 einpflanzen würdest. Kauf dir statt dessen irgendwann später lieber mal ein ganz neues Mainboard + neuer Prozessor - das reicht auch in 2 bis 3 Jahren, so lange hält dein i3 schon noch durch


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (15. Oktober 2014)

AntofTheUniverse schrieb:


> ... ist Geizhals.de ein Guter Versand ?



Nee, Geizhals ist kein Versand, Geizhals ist ne allgemeine Plattform zum Preisvergleich einzelner Shops/Versandhändler 
Da kannst sogar Preise von Rasenmähern und Kosmetik vergleichen https://geizhals.de/

Hier nochmal die Einzellinks zu den Karten, darunter stehen die Händler und zu welchen Preisen die das Produkt anbieten.

GTX780 https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-780-oc-game-bundle-zt-70205-10p-a1041856.html
GTX770 https://geizhals.de/msi-n770-tf-2gd5-oc-twin-frozr-gaming-v282-052r-a953297.html


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (15. Oktober 2014)

AW auf Zocker_BOy
Zocke zur Zeit: BF3,Starcraft2, Tomb Raider und paar noch. Ich benutzte einen 1920x1080 Monitor, aber eine GTX 670 finde ich jetzt nicht so ansprechend, und da ist dieses Gebraucht, Also meinst du das ein Xeon E3 1230 v2 veraltet ist ?

Edit. nochmal danke an Singlecoreplay2500+


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Oktober 2014)

Moin - der Xeon E3 1230 v2 ist nicht technisch komplett veraltet; - er ist nur halt EOL und wird nicht mehr produziert,  da die Nachfolgegeneration 
auf dem Markt ist.
Xeon E3 1230 V2 = Ivy Bridge Generation mit Sockel 1155; - aktuell ist die Haswell Generation mit Sockel 1150 in Produktion.

Ein Xeon E3 1230 V2 ist aber für Aufrüster die ein So 1155 Mainboard der Baureihen B75, H77 (auch Z75/77) mit einem kleineren Prozessor haben, 
eine gute Aufrüstoption.

In dem folgenden PCGH-Benchmark ist kein E3 1230 V2 drin, aber ein etwa gleich schneller i7-3770K. (der Xeon 1230 v2 ist technisch quasi ein i7-3770 
ohne K) - und ohne integrierte Grafikeinheit (IGP). 
CPU Test: AMD und Intel - Bestenliste und Kauf-Tipps auch für APUs im Oktober 2014

Zum Vergleich Xeon  - i7 (So 1155 Ivy Bridge):
Intel Xeon E3-1230 v2, 4x 3.30GHz, Sockel 1155....ab €201,99
Intel Core i7-3770, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1155 .........ab €245,59

An deiner Stelle würde ich aber jetzt auch erstmal nur die GraKa upgraden und schauen wie weit ich damit komme. Die Spiele die du gepostet hast laufen 
gut auf schnellen 2 Kernern mit HT.

Die GTX 780 könnte man im Auge behalten, da hier ein schneller Chip und 3 GB VRAM on Board sind und si wegen Abverkaufs im Preise fallen. 
Die Zotac GTX 780 wurde schon gepostet; - interessant weil etwas leiser wäre auch diese:

ASUS GTX780-DC2-3GD5, GeForce GTX 780, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort....ab €278,99

Evtl. mal ein paar Tage im Auge behalten; ich denke sie wird auch noch im Preis sinken.

Edith sagt - allerdings würde ich an deiner Stelle bei einer CPU-Aufrüstung mich nicht an den Xeon klammern, sondern eher nach einem
evtl. gebrauchten und günstigen Ivy i5 schauen, - und das gesparte Geld für ein späteres Upgrade des ges. Sys auf einen neuen Sockel 
(zB. DDR4 RAM) zurück halten. 

Wenn ein Ivy Bridge i5 irgendwann leistungsmäßig am Ende der Fahnenstange ankommt, dann reißt ein Ivy B. Xeon auch nicht viel mehr. 

- Greetz -


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

Wo würdest du/ihr gebrauchte Hardware holen ?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Oktober 2014)

In den hiesigen Forums-Markplatz kommst du leider noch nicht ´rein; dafür muß man ~ min. 60 Tage angemeldet sein und 100 Posts verfasst haben.
(bin mir nicht ganz sicher; steht aber in den Forumsregeln). (Da würde ich pers. jetzt zuerst nach Angeboten schauen.)

Ansonsten bei Ebay; was nicht jedermans Sache ist da ein gewisses Risiko sich Mist einzufangen immer mitspielt. 
Ich zB. hab´vor ca. 3 Monaten meine CPU da gebraucht gekauft und eine gute erwischt. 
Es handelt sich um einen Haswell i5-4430 Boxed für 115€ inkl. Vers. u. Rechnung mit 1,5 Jahren Rest-Garantie.

Aber - hole dir doch einfach ersmal eine neue GraKa (wie mehrfach empfohlen) und wenn´s geht einen neuen Monitor. Schau wie beides läuft. 
und aussieht und spar in den nächsten Monaten etwas Geld; - eine weitere Aufrüstung läuft dir nicht weg. 

Dann kannst du später noch immer nach Finanzlage entscheiden, ob du nun eine gebrauchte So 1155 CPU kaufst oder die evtl. gleich eine neue 
So 1150 CPU mit MBoard holst (... oder eben letzteres gebraucht).

- Greetz -


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2014)

> nach meinem Wissen zu unenergieeffizient (sagt man das so)


 Ineffizient wäre das Zauberwort. In deinem Fall bliebe für 2. Hand dann wohl nur die Bucht oder durch rumfragen im Bekanntenkreis oder Gesuch in der lokalen Tageszeitung


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

Bekanntenkreis mhh habe jetzt keine Leute die sich noch mit Hardware/PCs auseinander setzen.

Edit. 
Kann man vllt bei rebuy nachgucken ?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Oktober 2014)

Ach sorry - du warst das gar nicht mit dem 1280x1024 TFT; sondern hast 2 TFTs; einer ist FHD. 
Dann nehme ich die Aussagen bzgl. "kauf auch neuen Monitor" zurück.  Das hab´ ich mit einem anderen Thread verwechselt.

Edit - ja zB. bei auch mal Rebuy peilen - oder bei Cyberport nach Vorführ- und vom Hersteller überholter Ware.

Da http://www.cyberport.de/produktwelt/pc-und-zubehoer.html mal links unter Vorführ- und Gebrauchtware und Restposten.

Bei Alternate nach Outletware schauen ist auch noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2014)

Weiß ich grad so nicht ob sich diese Plattformen mit PC Hardware befassen, und selbst wenn wird dort kaum jemand was verkaufen bei deren Preisangeboten. Vielleicht einfach etwas mehr hier schreiben und abwarten bis sich der Marktplatz öffnet?


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

Never also ich habe einen Full HD mit 5ms zum Zocken und einen älteren 1280x1024 für zB. um dabei auf Teamspeak zu gucken oder halt so mal
Dr. Okay ich guck trotzdem mal  was ist den ein Guter Preis für eine Gebrauchte GTX 780,GTx 680,690,770 ?

Edit. was ist mit Radeon oder mit der 7 Tausender Serie ?
Rebuy hat sowas nicht


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2014)

Guter Preis? Kann man so schlecht sagen da man das Modell und das Alter kennen sollte. Du meinst eine 7970 / GHz Ed., so kaum Angebote und recht teuer und auch im Stromverbrauch keine Kostverächter


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

Edit. Ebay kannst du in die Tonne Drücken die Preise sind grade zu Teuer für eine Gygabyte GTX 780 OC 310 Euro


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2014)

Es gibt eigentlich was man überholen müsste oder könnte, das ist dann ja eher ein Zeichen das die vorher Tod gestorben war


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

Okay die sind da aber eh zu teuer

Edit. wenn die so groß ist passt die dann noch in mein Gehäuse Thermaltake V3 Black Edition und die kann nicht weil so schwer ist mein Mainboard irgendwie schrotten ?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2014)

Was darf die Grafikkarte denn jetzt kosten? Wenn Du bereit währest etwas über dein Anfangsbudget (300€) zu gehen, dann wärest Du mit dieser Grafikkarte auf dem neuesten Stand: https://geizhals.de/inno3d-geforce-gtx-970-herculez-x2-n97v-1sdn-m5dsx-a1168242.html

Soll es unter 300€ bleiben, würde ich mir diese https://geizhals.de/asus-gtx780-dc2-3gd5-90yv04h1-mona00-a983081.html bzw. diese https://geizhals.de/sapphire-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-00-40g-a1048411.html mal anschauen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Oktober 2014)

Deine Hütte verträgt nur Karten bis 263mm, damit fallen etliche Schmuckstücke ja schon raus


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

also 300 ist oberlimit
Edit. Dr Bakterius, heißt das ich müsste vllt ein neues Gehäuse haben ?
also langsam tendiere ich den so zu lassen und nächstes Jahr aufrüsten und dann alles oder geht das mit dem Gehäuse noch in dem ich das bis in den Festpaltten schachte tue ? oder welche GPUs passen darein ?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Oktober 2014)

Die Hochleistungs-Techniker  bei Caseking behaupten, daß ins Thermaltake V3 GraKas bis 310mm Länge hinein passen:

Dem Käsekönig sein Thermaltake V3 Midi-Tower


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

Okay dann sind wohl die Hersteller (Thermaltake) unfähig sachen richtig zu messen


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2014)

Da würde ich mal beim Käse-König nachhaken bzw. selbst nachmessen,ggfs. mit der PUK-Säge tätig werden...   https://geizhals.de/sapphire-vapor-x-radeon-r9-290-tri-x-oc-11227-04-40g-a1067162.html


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

ne bei Thermaltake steht schon 263mm da würde die GTX 780 phantom reinpassen
PUK-Säge :0


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2014)

So etwas, falls das kein Begriff ist: Connex Puk-Säge 150 mm, mit verstellbarem Griff, COX804020: Amazon.de: Baumarkt

Bei einem 40€ Gehäuse wäre ich da schmerzfrei...


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

und wie dann sägen radikal durch ???


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Oktober 2014)

Kann man den unteren LW-Schacht nicht ganz zivil  ausbauen?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2014)

Nur um mal zu zeigen, was alles geht wenn man denn will: moddingtech Case-Gallery - [Seite 14]

https://www.google.de/search?q=case...&ei=CbU_VM_8G-K07Qanm4GoCA&sqi=2&ved=0CCwQsAQ


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

LW ? 
Ja Icedaft ich weiß was möglich ist war teilweise ein Joke


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2014)

Manche brauchen halt einen kleinen Schubs in die richtige Richtung (Im Netz fehlt leider Mimik und Gestik...).


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

JA sry mein Fehler, was ist den LW ist poste später mal ein Foto um besser zu erklären


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2014)

LW = Laufwerksschacht oder im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch auch HDD-Cage genannt...


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

Also das da unten am Boden ?


----------



## Icedaft (16. Oktober 2014)

In diesem Fall ja, das schmale Stück in dem die Festplatten eingeklemmt werden. An den Begriffen erkennst Du, das Neverseenbytes und ich schon (etwas) älter sind...

ODD= Optical Disc Drive
HDD=  Hard Disk Drive
SSD= Solid State Disc
FDD=  floppy disk drive


----------



## AntofTheUniverse (16. Oktober 2014)

ja also HDD und SSD kenne ich


----------

